# albino king cobra price



## benji1452 (Sep 24, 2009)

Hi there just wondering how much an albino king cobra would go for?


----------



## bloodpython22 (Feb 19, 2010)

benji1452 said:


> Hi there just wondering how much an albino king cobra would go for?


Never seen or heard of albino kings?


----------



## Razorscale (Feb 22, 2010)

I heard there was a hypo at the last hamm show on display, its what i was told, not sure if its true or not.


----------



## Koitoi (Jan 24, 2012)

i saw a picture of albino kings and they are so cute! I wouldn't wanna get tagged mind :lol2:


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

What the hell is the fascination with albinos?

Mostly pig ugly


----------



## snappingchap (Jul 31, 2010)

i have to say, i pretty much agree with graeme, i appreciate why people want/love the albinos and morphs etc but thats each persons preference, it isnt mine, albinos tend not to survive long in the wild as they stick out like a sore thumb, animals that are "normal" in colour are far prettier in my opinion and my collection reflects that. each to their own though. sad place if we all like the same stuff.


----------

